# 1 Jahr UMTs/HSDPA, kurzer Erfahrungsbericht



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

UMTs/Hsdpa ist ja nur eine Notlösung wenn man kein DSL bekommen kann aba immer noch besser als teures 56 K Modem .

ich bin zufrieden  es ist jetzt ein Jahr her, 
die Freischaltung dauerte nur 45 min damals ..
das ich vom sehr teurem Analogen  56 K Modem Anschluss auf UMTs/HSDPA umgestiegen bin,
weil kein DSL Anbieter mir DSL legen wollte und will
die Kosten damals Analog über 100 €  pro Monat,
im großen und ganzen hat hier der UMTs/HSDPA sehr gut und zuverlässig funktioniert ,
es  gab nur Kleinigkeiten wo der Provider hin und wieder mal Probleme  mit der Abrechnung hatte  Prepaid Card,
diese wurden aber behoben ich  bekam auch  eine Gutschrift von 2 x 2.50 €.
ohne diesen Zugang währe ich wohl nie an aktuelle MS  SP Packs/Updates und Treiber Updates für den PC gekommen.
mal Ja!Mobil ausprobiert war der letzte Schrott nur UMTs , 3 Tage warten auf Freischaltung .

Wie läuft es denn bei Euch so , wie lange seit ihr dabei .


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

Ab März suche ich mir nen Anbieter, ist recht umständlich, man könnte ja hier ne Liste mit allen Anbietern, dem Netz (sprich schlechter Empfang/Geschwindigkeit) machen und dann die Preise und einzelnen "schlimmen" AGB Teile dazu in Spoiler setzen. Würde für viele die Wahl des Anbieters einfacher machen.


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich bin bei T-Mobile mir nem WebnWalk Sick seit ca. 1 Jahr. Hab vom Signal her gernerel HSDPA mit ner Stärke von 27-28. Hab das aber als Flat, weil das Prepaid einfach zu teuer ist mit 5€ pro Tag.
Hab das mal bei MW2 getestet und muß sagen das man das Spiel online sogar ganz gut spielen kann.


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

bei mir sind es nur 2.50 pro Tag ist zwar teuer  aber 
billiger als Analog und T-com Prepaid Vertrag, dafür kaufen ich nun generell keine PC Magazine mehr 
auch PC Hardw.  und andere PC Magazine nun nicht mehr  was im Monat früher so mit bis zu ca. 12 € für mehrere zu buche schlug , ich muss sparen und ist ja nicht mein Problem das man hier in Deutschland weiter gehindert wird einen günstigen DSL Anschluss zu bekommen. Die 4 Wochen Flats sind ja heute alle mit 5 GB Daten Volumen limitiert, mit 5´GB komme ich pro Monat nicht aus , bei täglicher Zwangs Nutzung , da fällt  eine menge mehr an  die ganzen oft sehr  umfangreichen MS Updates und Programm&Treiber Updates pro Monat für 3 
PCs hier .


----------



## Jack ONeill (6. Februar 2010)

Simmt ich hab bei mir nur 1 PC und da reicht das, obwohl zum Monatsende wirds da auch eng. Bei dir sind es dann 5GB pro Tag, oder so war das glaub ich. Was hast du da fürn Anbieter.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (6. Februar 2010)

Also ich nutze es jetzt auch zwangsweise ca ein Jahr, da es hier kein DSL gibt.
Zuerst bei Vodafone, da war ich nicht so zu frieden.
25€ im Monat, nur 5GB Volumen und kein HSDPA.
Jetzt O2, für 21,25€ im Monat 10GB Volumen (offenbar war das Angebot nur kürz ?) und 4-5 von 5 Balken HSDPA 

Bin damit, abgesehen von dem Volumen super zu frieden.
Selbst online Games laufen super. Ping von 80-120 ist durchaus annehmbar und beachtlich wie ich finde. MW2 oder Bad Company laufen damit ziemlich gut.

Leider macht nur das Volumen von 10GB öfters mal ein strich durch die Rechnung. Meistens so 5-7 Tage vor ende des Monats renne ich voll in das Limit und dann wirds nicht mehr so lustig, selbst surfen eine Qual


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

sei froh das du wenigstens noch eine alte  eine 10 GB Flat pro Monat hast, 
alle Neuen Verträge  überall sind nur noch mit 5 GB Daten Volumen pro Monat  Flat .
Viele bekommen kein DSL müssen auf UMTs ausweichen , erst 10 GB Daten Flat nun nur noch 5 GB Pro Monat das ganze bei ansteigen Daten Mengen im Internet  das ganze zum gleichem Preis mit nur noch  5 GB Daten Flat ist so zu sagen eine versteckte  Preiserhöhung von 100 %.
Für viel Nutzer also die , die so eine Umts Flat als Notlösung/Ersatz für DSL nutzten müssen gibt es eigentlich keinen Tarif , das mit der 5 GB ist eigentlich nur für Gelegenheits Nutzer, 5 GB sind nach wenigen Tagen schnell aufgebraucht wennman  das als DSL Ersatz nutzten muss  . ich habe so ca. nur für reines serven pro Tag 350 ohne DLs 350 * 31 Tage macht ?


----------



## The_Final (6. Februar 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> UMTs/Hsdpa ist ja nur eine Notlösung wenn man kein DSL bekommen kann aba immer noch besser als teures 56 K Modem .


Du vergleichst nicht ernsthaft HSDPA mit einem 56k-Modem und streichst den Preis als größten Unterschied hervor, oder? 



amdintel schrieb:


> Für viel Nutzer also die , die so eine Umts Flat als Notlösung/Ersatz für DSL nutzten müssen gibt es eigentlich keinen Tarif , das mit der 5 GB ist eigentlich nur für Gelegenheits Nutzer, 5 GB sind nach wenigen Tagen schnell aufgebraucht wenn das als DSL Ersatz nutzten muss  .


Das geringe inkludierte Datenvolumen ist leider der größte Wermutstropfen bei HSDPA. Ansonsten wäre es vielerorts eine echte Alternative zu DSL, da DSL nicht überall auch gleichbedeutend mit "schnell" ist. Insbesondere in Dörfern hat man mit HSDPA oft höheren DL-Speed als mit DSL.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (6. Februar 2010)

Habe auch einen Surf Stick seit Gut 9 Monaten habe ein paar Karten aus Probiert und schreibe mal was ich von den einzelnen Karten halte.

Ich Habe den Huwai E160 von O2

Simyo 1GB Paket Eplus Netz

Habe mit Simyo eigentlich nur gute Erfahrungen , dar sie anscheinend kein GPRS Haben Oder anbieten Surfe ich meisten mit EDGE oder mit UMTS was zu meiner Zufriedenheit Vorhanden ist.
1GB ist für einen Monat leider zu wenig.

Leider Kommt es des Öfteren vor das man aus dem Netz Fliegt und sich wider einwählen muss.

O2 Ein Monats Test 

Weiss nicht genau warum aber in dem Monat hatte ich nur GPRS alls teste für das Internet Pack M
nicht kannz OK ! Dar ich wiesen wollte wie gut die Karte mit UMTS bei mir Läuft. Was Komisch war das ab und zu Für Wenige Sekunde HSDPA zu Verfügung stand und dann halt wider GPRS . Habe gelesen das O2 Kein EDGE Netz hat was ich merkwürdig  fand dar es eigentlich Kein reines GPRS mehr geben soll. 

Zumindest fliegt man nicht ständig aus dem Netz und muss sich wieder verbinden.  

Klarmobil 5000Flat HSDPA O2 Netz

Habe mir die Karte am Donnerstag Abend bestellend am Freitag die Bestätigung erhalten und am Samstag die Karte.

Leider war es nicht möglich eine vernünftige Verbindung her zustellen , Jedes mal wen ich UMTS/HSDPA Verbindung hatte ist sie nach 2-3 Minuten wider abgebrochen dann wider nur GPRS.
Wen ich den Stick so eingestellt habe das ich nur mit UMTS/HSDPA fand er keine Netz.
Nach 2 Tagen hat er gar kein UMTS/HSDPA mehr Gehabt nicht mal für Kurze zeit.

Habe mich mit Klarmobil aus einander gesetzt und erfahren das mein Stick nicht mit der Karte harmoniert !
Mir wurde auch gesagt das meine Karte eventuell kaputt sei und ich sie testen soll bin in einen Mobilcom Laden  habe ihnen mein Problem erzählt und sie Haben dann die Karte getestet und eine Verbindung herstellen Können nur hat dar bei mein Stick die ganze zeit Geblickt und es hat verdächtig nach UMTS ausgesehen.

Nach dem ich am Donnerstag denn widerrufe per email abgeschickt hatte und am Montag noch keine Antwort drauf erhalten hatte habe ich die Karte per Post zurückgeschickt , am Dienstag habe ich dann eine Mail bekommen wo drin stand das sie meine Mail erhalten haben und ich die Karte nicht zurückschicken muss.

Biss jetzt ist zum Glück für mich , noch kein Geld von meinem Konto abgebucht worden.

Auch wen sie sagen das man fast überall ein verfügbares Netz haben soll scheint es nicht ganz so gut zu seien wie sie es sagen.

Man kann hier schauen wie gut sein UMTS/HSDPA Netz ist ?

http://service.o2online.de/portal/commerce/gisCheck?ct=MOBILEDATACHECK


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

nee vergleichen kann man das nicht nur eine Sache das man keine lästige  Vertragsbedingung von 24 Monaten hat,
und DSL Komplett zu DSL + Echten Telefon Anschluss ist ein Unterschied, bei DSL Komplett hat man keine Telefon Anschluss  telefoniert über das Internet was nicht besonders Daten Sicher ist , grade wenn man Bank Geschäfte am Telefon macht so eine Sache , 

56 K Modem hatte  über ~ 100 € gekostet,
~ 100 € * 12  = ~ 1200 € für eine Lahmen Zugang ,
1200 € ist eine menge Geld .


----------



## rebel4life (6. Februar 2010)

Man muss auch bedenken, dass man ab 5GB zwar Modemgeschwindigkeit hat, es aber nicht mehr kostet, sprich es ist mir 20-30€ am billigsten.

1,5 Jahre brauch ich bei der Vertragslaufzeit, entweder gibt es nur komische Anbieter mit weniger oder dann gleich 2 Jahre...


----------



## amdintel (6. Februar 2010)

es gibt nur komische DSL Anbieter in Deutschland  
bei einem Kollegen hatte es sich so verhalten,
ein 2 Jahrs Vertrag es stellte sich dann heraus das DSL nicht geht,  zahlen sollte er aber trotzdem für die nicht erbrachte Leistung. 
Bei Bekannten meiner Ma. kam jeden Tag der Technker um das DSL
zu laufen zu bewegen, er musste  Extra Urlaub dafür nehmen,
auch so ein Knebel Vertrag .

Bei mir funktionierte UMTs auf Anhieb ohne 
Stress/Ärger nach ~ 20-45 min nach Registrierung tadellos  und unkompliziert .
Registrieren ca. 20 min warten  Modem rein stecken installieren der Treibers und Planer fertig,
was ich damit sage es ist unkompliziert die erstmalige Inbetriebnahme, 
kein Techniker muss extra  kommen einen komplett Ausfall hatte ich noch nie , gelegentlich leider mal  Verbindungs  Anbrüche, die hatte ich aber auch mit nem 56 K Modem vorher ab und zu mal.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (27. Februar 2010)

Habe ja geschrieben das ich noch keine Rechnung von Klarmobile bekommen habe 
leider habe ich doch eine bekommen ich habe ihnen mein Problem erklärt was ihnen anscheinend egal war sie wollten das Geld von mir haben auch nach den ich ihnen es zum zweiten mal erklärt hab , haben sie drauf bestanden 18,31 von mir zu bekommen beim dritten mal habe ich ihre AGB zitiert darauf habe ich 5 tage auf Antwort gewartet , keine bekommen und mein Geld zurück geholt , heute bekomme ich einen Mahnung mit der Aufforderung das ich bis zum 3.3. 38,26 zu bezahlen habe.

Das beste ist das sie meine Karte vorsorglich gesperrt haben ob wohl ich dies schon vor einigen Wochen als Mail bekommen habe.


----------



## amdintel (27. Februar 2010)

ja das ist oft so die Masche lange warten und dann erst Rechnung ,
wenn die Rechnung ok ist , die können bis zu 3 Jahre zurückfordern ;
ich habe mich auf diese Vertrags Fallen UMTs und DSL erst gar nicht eingelassen , auch beim Handy immer Prepaid ,
habe ich  meine ruhe und bekommen keine bösen Überraschungen ,
bin immer noch damit on , 
auch wenn es etwas teuer ist bleibe ich dafür ein freier Mensch,
aba da wo ich seit einem Jahr bin, 
werde ich wohl noch länger Kunde bleiben müssen als ich erwartet hatte, 
DLS mit echten Telefon Anschluss und  kurze Vertrags  Bindung will man
mir immer noch keine  geben, 
also können die ihren Schrott behalten und ich benutzte 
weiter  meine Prepaid Sachen .. und zahle das gerne .
hatte von Anfang an hier das mit einem 'USB Switch gemacht  
damit ich das mit meinen anderen PCs auch nutzten kann u.a. die MS Updates ...
UMTs Router währe natürlich optimal gibt es hier leider in keinem Geschäft zu kaufen .


----------



## ghostadmin (27. Februar 2010)

Ich bin mit meinem mobilen Internet ganz zufrieden. Die Übertragungsrate ist gut, kommt teilweise an DSL 4000 ran, je nach Empfang und ich hatte noch nie Probleme damit. Das einzige Problem ist der Preis, der macht pro Monat nämlich um de 45€ aus. Dafür ist das Netz aber auch unlimitiert, also kann ich so viel laden wie ich will. 
Da ich das aber nicht brauche werde ich den Vertrag noch dieses Jahr kündigen und mir einen günstigeren Anbieter suchen der dann halt auf ein paar GB beschränkt ist, ich brauche das Netz ja nur für die Schule oder wenn ich irgendwo unterwegs bin und da downloade ich sowieso nix. 
Der Anbieter ist übrigens A1 für die Österreicher oder die Telekom/Vodafone oder wie das heißt für die Deutschen.


----------



## Hendrix !!! (10. April 2010)

Hallo 

Was stimmt mit Klarmobile nicht ? obwohl ich rechtlich im recht bin das sie es versäumt haben mir einen Ersatz für die nicht funktionierende Karte anzubieten(was ich ihnen auch geschrieben habe) schicken die mir die dritte Mahnung mit der Drohung ein Inkasso verfahren einzuleiten. Das beste ist ich habe zeit bis einen Tag vor meinem 30 Geburtstag es zu regeln.

Was stimmt dar nicht ?

Ich hatte ihnen geschrieben das die Verbindung ständig abbricht und ich des halb die karrt zurückgeschickt habe ihre Antwort lautete : sie haben viele Verbindungen auf gebaut des halb bestehen wir weiter auf die Forderung !


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

Wieso viele Verbindungen aufgebaut, das ist doch bei einer Flat egal und wenn man keine Flat hat wird doch nach Daten Volumen abgerechnet, dabei ist es doch scheiß egal wie viele Verbindungen man aufbaut ,
außer man schickt SMS und oder telefoniert damit,
das wird extra abgerechnet .

das liegt nicht an der Karte sondern entweder am Stick,
oder an den Treibern , oder an der Netz Versorgung ,
aber zumindest ist jeder Provider verpflichtet korrekt auf Kunden Anfragen zu Antworten ,

DSL ist heute mitte 2010 hier immer noch nicht verfügbar Großstadt ,
Kabel dummes Deutschland will hier auch kein DSL legen obwohl  user  Haus einen Kabel Anschluss hat  und die Wohnungen mit einem Kabel Anschluss von Kabel dummes Deutschland ausgestattet sind ,
 also muss ich weiter auf diese Art ins Internet , besser als 56 K Modem und besser als nichts .
So hat eben jeder seinen  Ärger in der DSL  und Internet Services Wüste von Deutschland .


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2010)

@ amdintel

genau da sehe ich das Problem, die schaffen es nicht einmal alle größeren Städte mit DSL zu versorgen und von ländlichen Gegenden braucht man da nicht erst reden. 

Aber dafür läuft mein UMTS-Stick ohne Probleme, selbst zum spielen reicht es aus, was halt blöd ist sind die 5gb Grenze.


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

ja das ist ärgerlich wenn man nicht ein mal in der Großstadt DSL bekommt, in einem anderem Thema hier haben User DSL nur  368 bis 1000 Verbindungs Geschw.  der Eine mitten in Bremen, dafür dann ein 2 Jahres Knebel Vertrag .


----------



## Hendrix !!! (10. April 2010)

Kann ja nicht sein das sie zu dumm sind meine Mails so zu lesen das sie auch mein Problem Verstehen, bei mir war es nicht möglich eine länger HSDPA verbindung aufrecht zu erhalten, 
nur GPRS war längere zeit möglich 

Und dann kommt so was : Gern haben wir die von Ihnen geführten Verbindungen geprüft. Es sind nicht nur kurze Verbindungen dabei sondern auch welche, die über einen Zeitraum von 14 Minuten bis 3 Stunden bestanden. Von einem ständigen Abbruch der Verbindungen kann hier also kaum die Rede sein. 

Das habe ich erst bekommen nach den ich ihnen das geschickt habe :

Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren, 
*
schade, dass Sie bisher nicht auf meine Mail geantwortet haben. Noch einmal möchte ich Sie darauf hinweisen, dass ich weder bereit bin die Kosten zu übernehmen noch mich rechtlich dazu verpflichtet sehe. 
*
Die von Ihnen erhaltene Karte funktioniert nicht. Bisher haben Sie mir weder eine Nachbesserung noch einen Umtausch angeboten. (Entspricht § 439, 440, 280, 281, 283, 311a BGB). 
*
Bekanntlich lässt sich eine SIM-Karte nur auf ihre Funktionsfähigkeit überprüfen, wenn man sie anwendet. Die wiederholte Verwendung entstand allein dadurch, dass die Verbindung nicht gehalten werden konnte. Dies ist sicherlich bei Ihnen nachprüfbar durch die Dauer der Anwendung. Eine SIM-Karte sollte jedoch dauerhaft funktionieren und nicht in kleinen, nicht ein schätzbaren Portionen. 
*
Die Karte wurde am 31.01.2010 abgeschaltet und dies von Ihnen bestätigt. 
Die Kosten der Rückbuchung bin ich ebenfalls nicht bereit zu zahlen. Eine Summe, die auch noch höher als die Kosten liegt, frage ich mich ernsthaft, wie diese zustande kommen und wo ich diese Angaben in Ihren AGBs finde. 
*
Sie werden sicherlich verstehen, dass ich mir eine rechtliche Unterstützung in diesem Fall suchen werde, sofern Ihre Forderungen bestehen bleiben.


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2010)

Daher das du die Leistung nicht bekommst wofür du Zahlst wäre ich auch sauer, nur sage ich hir nicht mehr dazu da die rechtssachen hir nicht erlaubt sind


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

du kannst schon was dazu sagen, 
denn im Gesetz steht 
"Das Recht der freien Meinungs Äußerung " ; 
dann gibt es noch die Foren Richtlinien in jedem öffentlichen PC Forum ,
so lange keine Rechtswidrigen Inhalte/Sachen .... 
kann man schon das ein oder andere  frei äußern, 
Tipps von Usern  sind auch nicht verboten , 
(Rechtlich gesehen) dienen   Foren als Informations Austausch zwischen Usern so wie Hilfe Stellung .


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2010)

Ich hatte das gleiche Problem bei einem anderen Anbieter, da ich die Leistung nie hatte wofür ich gezahlt hatte wurde der Vertrag damals aufgelöst und mein Geld hatte ich auch wieder bekommen. Warum soll man für etwas zahlen was man nicht richtig bis garnicht nutzten kann.


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

in den meisten AGBs steht aber bis zu ...?
und so ist es auch bei UMTs , 
da steht jee nach Gebiet UMTs oder UMts/HSDPA usw.  dazu haben die dann diese Karten wo man selber kucken kann was vor Ort möglich ist, 
das ist Rechtlich auch erlaubt ,
denn schließlich kann man sich ja vor dem Kauf 
oder Abschluss eines Vertrages informieren,
bei diesen Prepet Sachen geht man meinst das geringere 
Risiko ein, als wenn man sich gleich Vertraglich bindet .


----------



## Jack ONeill (10. April 2010)

Ich hatte das im Geschäft gekauft und wir hatten dort geschaut, da stand dann das HSDPA sicher vorhanden ist. Was dann aber nicht der Fall war, mit dem neuen Anbieter ging es dann ohne Probleme bei mir. Hab egal wo in Oberstdorf immer volles HSDPA mit einer Stärke von 90-95%.


----------



## amdintel (10. April 2010)

das ist nicht so einfach,
wenn man die Auskunft bekommt HSPA ist in 
deiner Straße mit deinem Vertrag vorhanden 
wie auch immer diese Verfügbarkeits Karte das so zeigt 
und das stimmt nicht, macht man davon eine Screen Kopie als Beweis  und verlangt sein Geld zurück 
oder geht damit gleich  zum Verbraucherschutz, 
wenn nur auf der Verpackung steht Umts/HTSPA 
dann heißt das nur dass das Stick das kann und mit 
den Vertrag möglich ist, 
das besagt aber noch lange nicht das Flächendeckend überall  Umts/HTSPA  bekommst
(das klein Gedruckte in den AGBs) ,
da steht auch das es keinen Anspruch  auf  UMTS/HSDP gibt,   nur das Mindeste  Geschw. von  GPRs 
Gewährt wird z.b.  
wie ich schon sagte mit Prepet Karten geht man das geringer Risiko ein, Rest Guthaben kann man ja auch wenn man will mit  den Handy ab telefonieren, wenn das 
das nicht mehr für  den PC nutzten will oder sich das auszahlen lassen .


----------



## 0815klimshuck (20. April 2010)

Guten Tag

ich habe/ hatte ein 1&1 Vertrag (UMTS/HSDPA) FLATRATE 29,95€ ohne Begrenzung, BIS zum 05.04.2010 (Mein Geburtstag) Pahhhh 

Hardware: Vodafone Mobile Connect K3520 HSDPA USB Stick

Hintergrund:
...hab den Vertrag über 1 Jahr , EGAL ob ich 5 , 10, 15, 20 oder 87GB runtergeladen habe, hab ich Nie eine beschränkung bekommen ! ! ! 

gibts da hier nochmehr denen es so geht???????????????????????????????

anfragen an den Support: 
1.Mail an 1&1 Support 
0815...
.. hab den vertrag über 1 Jahr hatte nie eine begrenzung egal ob ich 5 oder 10 GB überschritten habe, warum habe ich jetzt eine Beschränkung ? und wann werd ich freigeschaltet ...
Support:
... hat man mir nen auszug der Vodavone D2 ABGs per Strg+c kopiert und per Strg+V in meine Antwortmail eingefügt...

2.Mail an 1&1 Support
0815...
.. anfrag, wann ich wieder freigeschaltet werde (12.04.2010)...
Support:
 bis heute keine antwort

3.Mail an 1&1 Support
0815...
... hallo BOLZZZZZZ , kann jemand nachsehen wann ich freigeschaltet werde ? ? ? 
Support:
?????


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2010)

Klingt für mich nach nem forenübergreifenden Problem eines Users, der seine AGBs nicht durchgelesen hat.

Entweder hatten wir das schon oder war das im Gulli...


----------



## 0815klimshuck (20. April 2010)

haha ja dein Internet geht anscheinen schon länger als 1 Jahr mit dem gleichen vertrag muahhahahha...


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2010)

Entweder du drückst dich mal deutlich aus oder du belästigst andere Leute mal nicht mit deinen Problemen!


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. April 2010)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> *Hintergrund:*
> ...hab den Vertrag über 1 Jahr , *EGAL ob ich 5 , 10, 15, 20 oder 87GB runtergeladen habe*, hab ich Nie eine beschränkung bekommen ! ! !
> (...)
> 
> ...


Lass mich raten. Dass hat man dir aus den AGB als Antwort gegeben:


> Der Kunde verpflichtet sich, die Leistungen von VF D2 nicht missbräuchlich zu nutzen, insbesondere
> - die Leistungen nicht dazu zu nutzen, einen Rechner per-manent als Server erreichbar zu machen


----------



## 0815klimshuck (20. April 2010)

REBEL4LIFE: Entweder du drückst dich mal deutlich aus oder du belästigst andere Leute mal nicht mit deinen Problemen!


muahhahahahahah das ist MEIN Erfahrungsbericht muahhahahahhaha 

mal ne Frage: stört es dich ?


----------



## 0815klimshuck (20. April 2010)

per-manent als Server erreichbar zu machen 




 versuch das mal mit 64 kb  zu BF1942 oder stunde null wär das eventuell noch möglich gewesen , muahhahhha mindestens für 3-6 gamer bei 64Down und 64UP muhahahahhah


Ps: hab auf arbeit ne 10Mbit Down und UP


----------



## SpaM_BoT (20. April 2010)

0815klimshuck schrieb:


> per-manent als Server erreichbar zu machen
> 
> versuch das mal mit 64 kb


Was meinst mit was für Geschwindigkeit man damals zu Analog/ISDN Zeiten tage-/wochenlang gesaugt hat?
Du versuchst hier doch auch nur deine eigene Schuld auf deinen Provider abzuwälzen


----------



## mixxed_up (20. April 2010)

Ich hab auch eine Beschränkung bekommen, ca. am 22.03. Bis heute ist es nicht schneller geworden.
Bei 1&1 sagte man mir nur dass es wohl gedrosselt wäre. Was kann ich hier tun?


----------



## amdintel (20. April 2010)

SpaM_BoT schrieb:


> Was meinst mit was für Geschwindigkeit man damals zu Analog/ISDN Zeiten tage-/wochenlang gesaugt hat?
> Du versuchst hier doch auch nur deine eigene Schuld auf deinen Provider abzuwälzen



damals war auch die Daten Menge nicht so groß wie heute, 
heute sind die meisten Web. Seiten derartig mit Werbung 
zu gekleistert so wie Flash Werbung 
das diese mit einer  Analog/ISDN  Verbindung oder 
GPRs überhaupt nicht mehr laden !
So viel  zur daten  Drosselung auf GPRs .


----------



## rebel4life (20. April 2010)

Nichts, da du die AGB unterschrieben hast, welche eine Drosselung ermöglicht (die Schweine von 1&1 nehmen sogar gleich das von Vodafone und da hast du ne Drosselung ab 5GB auf EDGE/GPRS, sprich du hast keine Chance, das was du bisher hattest, war wohl ein Fehler im System oder ein Kundenfang "Boah bei 1&1 wird nicht gedrosselt, mir da schnell nen 24 Monate Knebelvertrag holen.").

Da ich mich an keinen Vertrag binden wollte, hab ich Fonic genommen, hab ich zwar auch nur 5GB im Monat für 25€, aber das passt schon, dafür hab ich halt am Wochenende wenn ich DSL hab locker mal 50GB Traffic.


----------



## mixxed_up (20. April 2010)

Ich hatte auch 1 Jahr lang nicht die kleinste Drosselung. Jetzt schon, und es wird nicht einmal mehr schneller. Ich finde es jetzt aber sehr dreist dafür dann noch den vollen Preis zu verlangen, wenn ich jetzt gar nicht mehr den vollen Speed bekomme. Es ist in zwei Tagen bereits einen Monat so. Vllt. mal anrufen und solange Theater machen bis man eine Ermäßigung bekommt ...


----------



## 0815klimshuck (20. April 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Ich hab auch eine Beschränkung bekommen, ca. am 22.03. Bis heute ist es nicht schneller geworden.
> Bei 1&1 sagte man mir nur dass es wohl gedrosselt wäre. Was kann ich hier tun?




0815Style, wenns nach der nächsten rechnung net schneller wird wird umgezogen muahahhahaha und es wird ne Kabel anbindung mit statischer IP und ne echte FLAT


----------



## 0815klimshuck (20. April 2010)

rebel4life schrieb:


> ... war wohl ein Fehler im System ...




... ich will mein BUG zurück ... hahahaha


----------



## Jack ONeill (20. April 2010)

Was hast du eigentlich immer mit "muahahhahaha", aber alles ist noch ok bei dir?
Und die Taste Ändern darfst du auch benutzen.

Dei 5bg Grenze sind eigentlich das einzige Problem an den Sticks


----------



## 0815klimshuck (21. April 2010)

Moin Moin , hatte gerade einen netten anruf eines 1&1 Support Mitarbeiters. 
ich werde morgen freigeschalten und werde nun diese begrenzung (5GB) jetzt immer bekommen...

... das ich das letzte komplette Jahr keine beschränkung hatte, konnte er sich auch nicht erklären ...

wenn er es nicht weis, wer dann ??? 
muhahahahha


----------



## amdintel (21. April 2010)

^^^ das ist mal wieder so eine richtige Kunden verarschung,
(wurde UMTs grade erfunden und steckt noch alles in den Kinderschuhen ) ?
 heute geht alles voll automatisch  und viel schneller, 
was  soll denn da groß  geschaltet  werden 
müssen extra  UTMs Leitungen  verlegt werden ?
na klar  man dramatisiert es  gerne um sich beim Kunden wichtig zu machen .
ich hätte den 1&1 Mitarbeiter mal gefragt ob der noch ganz dicht ist und 
was dieser Unsinn soll , mit den Schalten und der sehr langen Warte Zeit ?

bei mir hat die Freischaltung keine 60 min gedauert innehab von 45 min sofort ,
der Kauf  damals des Sticks die Fahrt zum Discounter Markt 
incl.  das Freischalten erstmalige Nutzung hatte keine 3 Stunden 
gedauert dann war ich on  damit  schnell und un-kompliziert 
so sollte das normalerweise überall heute sein .


----------



## Freestyler808 (26. Mai 2010)

amdintel schrieb:


> ^^^ das ist mal wieder so eine richtige Kunden verarschung,
> (wurde UMTs grade erfunden und steckt noch alles in den Kinderschuhen ) ?
> heute geht alles voll automatisch  und viel schneller,
> was  soll denn da groß  geschaltet  werden
> ...




wo wohnst du denn?


----------

